

Canonical Will Ship Mir By Default In Ubuntu 13.10 - onosendai
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NzM

======
keithpeter
Does this mean that the next LTS will not support proprietary nvidia drivers,
OR that such drivers will be available for Mir from nvidia?

